# grahamstown lake near newcastle nsw



## silentfisher (Feb 13, 2010)

any information on fishing above mentioned lake would be much appreciated. cheers silentfisher.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Supposed to have massive Bass and all sorts in it was talking to a few blokes up this way about getting a fishing club going up there one of the members works for the Hunter water and said they wont let it happen you are allowed to fish there but only near where the sailing club is and I think hunter water is going to make it a stipulation that any activity undertaken on Grahamstown dam is covered by the appropriate insurance People do get in there and have seen a photo of a bloke with a massive yellow belly recently but they patrol around chasing any poachers away. Hope that helps mate.
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry buggered up.
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

about 60% of the lake is ok to fish in, but there is a rule that you arent allowed closer to shore than some distance (50m or something) and that really limits the good areas to fish. As long as you launch from the sailing clup and stick roughly to the areas where boats are allowed to go then you will be OK. There is a sign at the sailing club which shows you where you can and can not go.

I am not sure how they are going to chase you away if you are already on the dam since you are not allowed to use powered craft on the dam (which includes the patrol officers).


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

yankatthebay said:


> about 60% of the lake is ok to fish in, but there is a rule that you arent allowed closer to shore than some distance (50m or something) and that really limits the good areas to fish. As long as you launch from the sailing clup and stick roughly to the areas where boats are allowed to go then you will be OK. There is a sign at the sailing club which shows you where you can and can not go.
> 
> I am not sure how they are going to chase you away if you are already on the dam since you are not allowed to use powered craft on the dam (which includes the patrol officers).


Yankatthebay wasn't talking about in boats people come in from around the back and fish from the shorline dont they patrol in 4be's as I am informed by Rocky
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## silentfisher (Feb 13, 2010)

thanksfor the info greybeard and yankatthebay i'll check out board at the sailing club next time i go past.


----------

